# Best Point Guard In the Nation



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Since there was such a nice debate going on pre-season about who the best point is, I thought we should go ahead and look at the most mentioned players so far.

*John Gilchrist, Maryland*

17 ppg 6 rpg 6.6 apg 2.7 TO 2.3 spg .488 FG% .680 FT% .410 3PT%

*Chris Paul*

14.1 ppg 4.8 rpg 6.5 apg 2.7 TO 2.2 spg .444 FG% .847 FT% .515 3PT%

*Raymon Felton*

10.5 ppg 3.4 rpg 7.4 apg 4 TO 2.0 spg .516 FG% .629 FT% .548 3PT%

*Deron Williams*

14.3 ppg 3.8 rpg 6.8 apg 3.3 TO .5 spg .431 FG% .767 FT% .333 3 PT%

*Jarrett Jack*

13.1 ppg 5.5 rpg 4.9 apg 3.6 TO 1.8 spg .563 FG% .871 FT% .400 3PT%


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm assuming you're putting them in order based on who's scored the most and the order of best-"worst."

You can be anti-Duke if you want, but come on... 

*Daniel Ewing* 
17.8ppg, 2.9rpg, 4.5apg, 3.1spg, 2.9TO, 51%FG, 63%FT, 44%3pt

I'm going with...
1. Deron Williams - No. 1 team in the coutnry.
2. I'd take any of the ACC guys


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just two others to talk about.. One isnt really a PG but could be considered one..

*Dee Brown, Illinois*
13.5 ppg 2.8 rpg 5.9 apg 2.2 TO 1.7 spg .566 FG% .882 FT% .458 3PT%

*Luther Head, Illinois*
16.5 ppg 3.5 rpg 4.9 apg 1.8 TO 1.8 spg .533 FG% .905 FT% .461 3PT%

Gotta love our guards :drool:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> I'm assuming you're putting them in order based on who's scored the most and the order of best-"worst."


Actually, I was just doing it on who came to my mind first.



> You can be anti-Duke if you want, but come on...
> 
> *Daniel Ewing*
> 17.8ppg, 2.9rpg, 4.5apg, 3.1spg, 2.9TO, 51%FG, 63%FT, 44%3pt


Ewing is a SG, no? Doesn't Dockery start at the point?


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> *Dee Brown, Illinois*
> 13.5 ppg 2.8 rpg 5.9 apg 2.2 TO 1.7 spg .566 FG% .882 FT% .458 3PT%


Makes the Illini run... he gets my vote...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Travis Diener needs to be in any discussion of the best PG in America.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I hate when no one mention Aaron Miles of Kansas

800 assists big 12 assist leader 4 away from tying Jacque Vaughn's record. Some game this seaon, he will have a triple double in points, assists, and steals. 

Why no one is mention Aaron Miles. Is it b/c he does not score? Is it b/c he won't be a NBA player? What is it?

Averging 29 mins
.500 shooter Field Goal Percentage
.545 3 point shooter granted only 6-11, but he does not have to shoot out there when you have Giddens, Galindo, and Lee
4 boards a game
7.75 Assists per game
2.5 steals a game
8.5 points per game

In Points he is at the end of the list
of those listed the superior when comes to assits and steals
middle of pack for FG%


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I never bought the Chris Paul hype, and I still never will.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ewing's been their main ball handler and started the year at the point. Now that Randolph's out, Dockery will probably handle the ball even more with the smaller lineup. I was just givin ya a hard time. :grinning: ... I'm with blabla. Travis Diener is responsible for any of Marquette'ssuccess. The guy is flat out sensational ... And yes, Miles doesn't get mentioned cause he doesn't score. It's a shame seeings as you'd think assists/no TO's/stls/etc. would determine the order of PG's. Well, I'll give Miles a vote. Pass-first PG's. Where have they all gone?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Why no one is mention Aaron Miles. Is it b/c he does not score? Is it b/c he won't be a NBA player? What is it?


It's because he does not belong on a thread for the best PG america. As simple as that. 

He is a good PG in the 10-20 range in America. No better. NOT UNDERRATED. NOT TOO BE MENTIONED AS ONE OF BEST PG IN AMERICA (If you keep the discussion to 10 or less)


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

This discussion should begin and end with Illinois two points, if you want to call them both that. Either one could start at any team in the country, and when their offense is working it's a thing of beauty. I haven't seen most of the others play yet this year, but those two definitely seem to be head and shoulders above the rest. One thing that's worth pointing out is that most of the other guys mentioned have other big name players on the team. Illinois really doesn't. Guys like Head and Augustine are damn good, but they're not really comparable to the talent at a UNC type program.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> It's because he does not belong on a thread for the best PG america. As simple as that.
> ...


why is that? 

He is #4 player in the county with 7.8 assists per game. 3 spots ahead of above mention Felton, 

I don't think Miles is a top 5 PG in the country, I am not saying that. I just think he should be MENTION, MENTION as one of the possible best college point guards this season. That is ALL I want.

personally I think no one is looking west of the Mississippi river. It happens every single year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Miles is a great college player. He isn't in the same league as Diener, Paul, Jack, Felton, or Gilchrist. I like Miles' game, I really do - he can probably be a decent backup PG in the NBA. But there are a lot of good PG's out there. That's what a lot of people don't seem to understand...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> personally I think no one is looking west of the Mississippi river. It happens every single year.


To consider a powerhouse program like Kansas in some sort of West Coast bias or lack of recognition is ridiculous.

Wasn't Simien considered one of the top candidates for POY?
Wasn't Giddens recognizd by many as a breakout player?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought the 55% 3pt shooter Felton couldnt shoot 
He's made his last 12 straight three pointers.
His TO numbers aren't pretty, but he is the engine behind the nations best offense. And he has a bad wrist.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Miles is a great college player. He isn't in the same league as Diener, Paul, Jack, Felton, or Gilchrist. I like Miles' game, I really do - he can probably be a decent backup PG in the NBA. But there are a lot of good PG's out there. That's what a lot of people don't seem to understand...


True but only Miles has been a true ball handling leader of his team for his tenure in college.

Now I don't think that there is a biased against Kansas, I still think that any talk of great PG's in college has to include the guy who has lead his team, as a PG, to two FF's, he doesn't even get mentioned in most disscussions even when talking about pass first true point guards, and that is what doesn't make sense.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

With guys like Collison, Hinrich, Gooden, and Simien on his teams, its not suprising Miles gets overshadowed. I don't follow the Jayhawks too closely, but would it be more accurate to say Miles led them to their tournament success, or those other stars mentioned?


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes the other guys lead the team, but i am sure as a fan of college basketball you have seen when it comes to March Madness that a great ballhandler who can keep his head is what takes teams into the next level and is how so many of the upsets happen in the earlier rounds.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> With guys like Collison, Hinrich, Gooden, and Simien on his teams, its not suprising Miles gets overshadowed. I don't follow the Jayhawks too closely, but would it be more accurate to say Miles led them to their tournament success, or those other stars mentioned?


In Miles freshman season, with the aforementioned players all on the squad, Drew Gooden proclaimed Miles as the heart and soul of the team.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Both Miles and Jack sure put on a show today in the KU-GT game. Wow, what a game.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I sat in the nosebleeds today in Allen, cheering my brains out with 15 fraternity boys from Tech who made the road trip. Absolutely tremendous game.

However, watching that game and saying that Miles deserves to be in a discussion as the best PG in America is impossible. Jack has absolutely worked him twice now, to the tune of 55 points in two meetings. They finally had to put Langford on Jack, he was just to much for Miles to handle.

I love Aaron Miles, I live in Lawrence and I see him play live probably more than anyone on this board. He's a great guard, and the heart of 4 years of KU teams. However, he's not a terrific defender, and he's not a reliable shooter. Is he top 10? Probably. Better than Jack or Felton or Williams? No.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think he is better than some of the players mention, I just feel he should be mention in discussion for being one of the top Point guards in the nation. I feel this game he shown he should be mention. He basically took kansas on his back. He shot some good shots behind the arc to get Kansas closer, and such.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vadimivich</b>!
> he's not a terrific defender


He'll make the all-conference defensive team for the second consecutive year this season.



> and he's not a reliable shooter.


The kid is, I believe, 10-15 from behind the arc this year. This criticism is rapidly losing credence.



> Better than Jack or Felton or Williams? No.


Who's suggesting he is? Even the most ardent of Kansas fans will concede he is the lesser player amongst this trio.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I don't think he is better than some of the players mention, I just feel he should be mention in discussion for being one of the top Point guards in the nation. I feel this game he shown he should be mention. He basically took kansas on his back. He shot some good shots behind the arc to get Kansas closer, and such.


The point of the thread is the best PG - if he is not as good as some of the others mentioned then why mention him. It's not too hard to comprehend. The "best" need not be a discussion of the top 20, but a discussion of the handful of elite.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't see what makes Felton any better than Miles. Very similar numbers, Felton scores 2 ppg more, Miles has like half an assist advantage. Felton turns the ball over more. Looks pretty even to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,

If everyone of those players played to the "Kansas fan" rating then they should be the best college team of this generation.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,
> 
> If everyone of those players played to the "Kansas fan" rating then they should be the best college team of this generation.


I don't see anyone overrating KU's bench or freshmen. Their bench, outside of Robinson and Galindo, has been pretty average or below-average so far. Sure they have depth, but they don't really have an impact player off the bench besides Galindo and Robinson. Those two are also the only freshmen that have stepped up. Giles, Kaun, and Jackson have done jack-diddly.

The only thing I can think of with KU fans overrating someone is maybe this thread and Miles. However, no KU fan has came out and said "Miles is the best PG", and I think they've made it clear that he merely deserves mention as one of the better PG's in the country.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,
> 
> If everyone of those players played to the "Kansas fan" rating then they should be the best college team of this generation.


Errrr, how many Kansas fans do you converse with?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think in 2 years if Tack Minor learns to settle down he will be in this conversation...

Right now though he is so talented but plays out of control...

He was an incredible scorer out HS and has gotten some nice numbers in the assist category as of late...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,
> 
> If everyone of those players played to the "Kansas fan" rating then they should be the best college team of this generation.


:rofl:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> I don't see what makes Felton any better than Miles. Very similar numbers, Felton scores 2 ppg more, Miles has like half an assist advantage. Felton turns the ball over more. Looks pretty even to me.


watching them play > stats
he does need to turn the ball over less though


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am not stating that every KU player is great. WHere did you get that from? I am not overrating Miles one bit. If you think I am, well that is your opinon, and I respect that. 

I am not overrating Kansas at all this season, in other theards I stated what Kansas needs to do. 1 Giddens need to drive more 2 KU needs the big men to step it up 3 Langford needs to play more. 4 Free throws, kansas need to get that strightened if they want to win close games at UK, Nova, and Big 12 season.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

A question. If you guys know that Miles isn't better than the original points listed, then why should he be mentioned?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> A question. If you guys know that Miles isn't better than the original points listed, then why should he be mentioned?


While I should probably allow kualum to field the question, as he's the poster to mention Miles, you should also note that Travis Diener, Luther Head, Daniel Ewing, and Tack Minor also got mentions, none of which have sound arguments as being as good as the original five..........yet no one called the posters out on it. JN seems to go apesh*t whenever somebody implies Miles might be better than a borderline top 15 PG and thus more was made out of kualum's post then had to be.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vadimivich</b>!
> However, watching that game and saying that Miles deserves to be in a discussion as the best PG in America is impossible. Jack has absolutely worked him twice now, to the tune of 55 points in two meetings.


Miles is not the best PG in the nation. Period. Top 6 or 7? Sure. But nowhere near the best.

That said, let me respectfully ask you a question regarding your above logic: because Langford was switched to guard Jack the final 7 minutes of the game and thus held the previously-hot Jack scoreless during that critical period (while himself snagging a steal from Jack, hitting a key three-pointer and making the game-winning shot), does that mean that Langford > Jack? I'm not necessarily opining one way or the other (I happen to think that Jack is better)...I'm just curious as the sample size/context required to make player judgments.



> I love Aaron Miles, I live in Lawrence and I see him play live probably more than anyone on this board. He's a great guard, and the heart of 4 years of KU teams. However, he's not a terrific defender, and he's not a reliable shooter. Is he top 10? Probably. Better than Jack or Felton or Williams? No.


Agreed, except that Miles is in fact a very good defender. His only weakness on D is big, strong, bullish guards like Jack (the same problem most smallish PGs under 180 pounds have). He's also shooting 48% from the field and 63% from three, so I think it may be time to ditch the "can't shoot" label and upgrade it to "decent shooter".

Hope you had fun at the game. You guys have an outstanding program with Hewitt at the helm. He's a favorite coach of mine, for good reason. He's a stud.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,


Links?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,


I guess NBA scouts are just overrating unc talent as well


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Kansas fans are starting to become like UNC Fans here. They overrate every one of there players, there bench, there frosh, everything,


How come you gotta take a shot at UNC fans every chance you get? We don't overrate our talent. Maybe if you watched the team you would see just how good they are, instead of *****ing about stupid UNC fans that "overrate" their everything. UNC, this year, has been the best team outside of Illinois, and I remember you saying that we would finish 4th or 5th in the ACC(if I'm not mistaken). We will see. You are gonna get so much **** from UNC fans if we win it all, and I'll enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> How come you gotta take a shot at UNC fans every chance you get? We don't overrate our talent. Maybe if you watched the team you would see just how good they are, instead of *****ing about stupid UNC fans that "overrate" their everything. UNC, this year, has been the best team outside of Illinois, and I remember you saying that we would finish 4th or 5th in the ACC(if I'm not mistaken). We will see. You are gonna get so much **** from UNC fans if we win it all, and I'll enjoy every bit of it.


To NC Fans

First off, I should say that only some fans (and not most or majority or many or all) are overrating the talent. So I apologize for that 

I have always maintained that despite some UNC fans overrating their talent, they are still one of my favourities for the national championship. If you look at a post on Oct 19, I ranked UNC #4 in the country. Currently, I have them #3, and 

Even if they win the national title, I will still feel that some are overrating your tremendous talent.

As I said, you can very well be the best team in America. But some of you are so high in your praise of the individuals of the team, that such an assessment would surpass anything we have seen in the past generation of basketball. You can't have a top 3 player at 3 positions, the best freshmen, and not be amongst the best team ever (. That's all I am saying - you are perhaps the best team in America, but the way some of you rank your players in comparison to others, it would have to be amongst the best ever)

So I apologize for the generalizations. 


To Kansas Fans.

Every now and then I make a stupid and unfounded post. That was one of them. I do think KA was wrong to bring up Miles in this discussion (but it's one player and its opinion of one person), and I strongly disagree with VV's RPI / SOS infatuation. 

But in general none of you are overrating your team's skills - so it was an error on my part.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> You can't have a top 3 player at 3 positions, the best freshmen, and not be amongst the best team ever


Yes you can, college basketball isn't the same as it used to be talentwise.

You could make a case that the Gooden / Collison / Hinrich / Miles KU team had a top 3 player at 3 positions and the best freshman. They weren't an all-time great team. 

Yeah, if it was 1980 then you'd have to be just loaded to have that kind of talent. Now all you need is three mid-1st round NBA talents to have a top 3 college player at 3 positions. UNC has that this year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey vadim, don't know if I told you this or not, but I hope you had a good time at the game the other night. Hopefully before too long I can make it to Atlanta to see a Tech game or two.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Derek Raivio for Gonzaga


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Derek Raivio for Gonzaga


Yeah. His 11 points, 5.6 assists, and 2.7 rebounds are really mind-boggling.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's his playmaking ability, smart play (only giving up about 1 turnover a game) as only a sophmore that gives him my vote.....

Watch him on ESPN2 tonight and you'll get a chance to see him....

He has a bright future.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> It's his playmaking ability, smart play (only giving up about 1 turnover a game) as only a sophmore that gives him my vote.....
> 
> Watch him on ESPN2 tonight and you'll get a chance to see him....
> ...


I'm not doubting he has a bright future, but there is no chance he is the best point guard in the nation, let alone top 10 or 20.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> It's his playmaking ability, smart play (only giving up about 1 turnover a game) as only a sophmore that gives him my vote.....


Right, and the fact that you are a Gonzaga fan has nothing to do with your pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I like Ravio a lot. If he was leading a mediocre team, he'd probably have a chance to be in the discussion. 

However, his team is loaded, and he's going to defer to the Zags' other stars his entire career. 

Depending on who goes pro, Ravio will probably end up in my top 10-15 pg's over the next two seasons.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LoL i'm pretty biased here because he's a family friend of mine and played against him in high school......

But given sometime and good coaching by Mark Few, Derek will erupt into a star....Trust me he has range more than anyone i have ever seen... He definitely needs to put on some bulk but his basketball smarts (which the whole Gonzaga team has) is a lost art in basketballl where everyone wants the athletes.....Many of the coaches are already saying that as a sophomore he has a better jumpshot then Stockton, Dickau and Santangelo did when they were sophomores.

Time will tell but i think that he can become an NBA'er and has a similar game to Steve Kerr and Mark Price except quicker.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Ravio is a solid player, but right now shouldn't be in this discussion.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> LoL i'm pretty biased here because he's a family friend of mine and played against him in high school......
> 
> But given sometime and good coaching by Mark Few, Derek will erupt into a star....Trust me he has range more than anyone i have ever seen... He definitely needs to put on some bulk but his basketball smarts (which the whole Gonzaga team has) is a lost art in basketballl where everyone wants the athletes.....Many of the coaches are already saying that as a sophomore he has a better jumpshot then Stockton, Dickau and Santangelo did when they were sophomores.
> ...


Maybe you should check the thread title once more.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Ravio is a solid player, but right now shouldn't be in this discussion.


Did anyone see that Gonzaga vs. Santa Clara game on ESPN2 last night???

Raivio- 32 pts. on 8-11 shooting, and 11-11 from the foul line.....

This kid is going to be good....


After the game Jay Bilas and Rick Majerus both agreed that Gonzaga is the best team on the west coast even better then Arizona! 

Who woulda thunk that during a rebuilding year with 3 starting sophomores my Zags would be the best of the best......

You better believe it BABY!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I LOVE Gonzaga's guards. It's amazing to me how Few gets these lower profile guys in then turns them into big time college players.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> I LOVE Gonzaga's guards. It's amazing to me how Few gets these lower profile guys in then turns them into big time college players.



But in the last couple of years, he is getting legit top 100 talent. maybe not top 40 players, but good prospects nonetheless.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Who is this top 100 you are talking about???? they have never had a top 100 recruit.....even this year they signed jeremy pargo (janero pargo's lil brother) and he isnt even in the top 100......They got Adam Morrison was barely recruited by any other schools.....


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Class of 2004: Josh Heytvelt was the #11 PF recruit in the nation (50th overall). David Pendergraft was the #20 SF recruit in the nation (94th overall). 

Class of 2003: Raivio was the 14th ranked PG recruit in the nation. Morrison was the 26th ranked SF recruit in the nation. 

From theinsiders.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pargo is top 100. A couple of services have him listed pretty high, others don't have him listed at all. Top 75-100 is about where Pargo is ranked.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Class of 2004: Josh Heytvelt was the #11 PF recruit in the nation (50th overall). David Pendergraft was the #20 SF recruit in the nation (94th overall).
> 
> Class of 2003: Raivio was the 14th ranked PG recruit in the nation. Morrison was the 26th ranked SF recruit in the nation.
> ...


Exactly. No McDonalds All-Americans, no top players at their position. Just imagine what's going to happen once he gets some big time talent. :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Morrison during his recruitment was your average 6'5 shooting guard. 

He then grew to 6'8. That's a huge difference whether anyone believes it or not. The difference between Mike Dunleavy Jr. and Casey Jacobsen was Dunleavy growing 4 inches and becoming 6'9, while Jacobsen stayed 6'5-6'6.

When you're a 6'8 shooting guard, that's why Morrison is looked out so much now. If he was still 6'5, I don't think he would lauded as much as he is. The added height will help his pro future.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

What makes you think Mark Few will ever get better talent? Why would they want to go to small school in Washington that plays in some second tier conference? Gonzaga's an outstanding team and I'm sure it's a great school, but when an 18 year old stud is deciding where he wants to go he thinks exposure first, and as good as Gonzaga is, playing in front of a few thousand people a night is simply not the same as playing in front of 15k a night at one of the major programs.

That said, what makes you think those highly rated studs are any better than the guys Few gets anyway? Do you really believe they just get good because he's a good coach? Or could it be that he's just a good recruiter who happens to find good players other people aren't quite aware of? Few's a good coach, but his players would be good no matter where they played.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think Few develops his players better than any coach in college basketball. He also uses a system that allows his players' individual talents to mesh and flourish. Also, he probably has a bit of an eye for talent. It's a combination of things, really. 

IMO, Welsh over at Providence does some of the same things, with a little less talent as an x's and o's type coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I think Few develops his players better than any coach in college basketball. He also uses a system that allows his players' individual talents to mesh and flourish. Also, he probably has a bit of an eye for talent. It's a combination of things, really.
> 
> IMO, Welsh over at Providence does some of the same things, with a little less talent as an x's and o's type coach.


It's hard to recruit to Providence. Goes to show how good of recruiters that Rick Barnes and Pete Gillen really are. Pitino as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> What makes you think Mark Few will ever get better talent?


I'd venture to say the players he's gotten in past couple years are better than the players he got the first couple years he was there. That's what happens when you win.



> Why would they want to go to small school in Washington that plays in some second tier conference?


Like i just said, the more you win the more attention you get. The more attention you get, the more media attention you get. That means more games on national TV. Maybe not during the regualr season, by definitely during the non-conference part of the season. Now, Gonzaga isn't on as much as some teams (KU, Duke, UK...) but they sure are on a lot more than they used to be.



> Do you really believe they just get good because he's a good coach?


No, but I'm sure that factors in.



> Or could it be that he's just a good recruiter who happens to find good players other people aren't quite aware of?


No. Playing close to home factors in. A lot of these guys don't wanna go far, but still want to play for a big name school. 50% of that Gonzaga team is from Washington, including Adam Morrison. Four of them are from outside the country. So maybe, he's good at finding hidden talent, but I'm sure his acility to improve the players has something to do with it.



> Few's a good coach, but his players would be good no matter where they played.


You know that fore sure?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's hard to recruit to Providence. Goes to show how good of recruiters that Rick Barnes and Pete Gillen really are. Pitino as well.


Look at guys like Douthit, Sanders, and Gomes. Guys like DeSean White and Jonathan Kale. Welsh knows how to find the diamond in the rough!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

pharcyde said:


> What makes you think Mark Few will ever get better talent? Why would they want to go to small school in Washington that plays in some second tier conference? Gonzaga's an outstanding team and I'm sure it's a great school, but when an 18 year old stud is deciding where he wants to go he thinks exposure first, and as good as Gonzaga is, playing in front of a few thousand people a night is simply not the same as playing in front of 15k a night at one of the major programs.
> 
> That said, what makes you think those highly rated studs are any better than the guys Few gets anyway? Do you really believe they just get good because he's a good coach? Or could it be that he's just a good recruiter who happens to find good players other people aren't quite aware of? Few's a good coach, but his players would be good no matter where they played.


Well since this, we have already had:

Robert Sacre a top 10 Center recruit for the 2007 class commit, he chose us over Oregon, UCLA and Washington....

Steven Gray a very under the radar recruit who chose early to get it out of the way, before some of the big named schools came a calling......He averaged 27 points a game as a sophomore in high school last year....

Matt Bouldin considered by some to be the top guard on the West coast....Has the typical Gonzaga like workers attitude about him....Chose GU over the likes of UCONN, North Carolina St. and Boston College.....


This team will be a solid squad for years to come and we continue to get great recruits....Guys from Chicago, Denver, Vancouver B.C. are all going to that "small school" Gonzaga, and as long as Few is there they will keep on coming...


----------

